# free to good home



## njlocksmith (May 27, 2007)

staffy x catle dog 6months old call nathan 0425350642


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

why is this in the exotics thread??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## learning snake man (May 27, 2007)

*he might have some usa staffy in him that would make him a exotic*


----------



## coxy (May 27, 2007)

njlocksmith said:


> staffy x catle dog 6months old call nathan 0425350642


state/country/town ??? narrow it down abit please and pics good too, also sex ? desexed? wormed? vacinated?


----------



## Veredus (May 27, 2007)

melgalea said:


> why is this in the exotics thread??????????????????????????????????????????



I wasn't aware that the domestic dog was native to this country...and I guess you could say that it isn't exactly for sale...


----------



## njlocksmith (May 27, 2007)

sydney nsw male has had all of his shoots and not desexed.. very smart dog and lves people...
brindle in couler


----------



## coxy (May 27, 2007)

njlocksmith said:


> sydney nsw male has had all of his shoots and not desexed.. very smart dog and lves people...
> brindle in couler


my room mate was talking about getting a staffy, not sure if he wanted pure bred or not, ill let him know when i see him


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

Veredus said:


> I wasn't aware that the domestic dog was native to this country...and I guess you could say that it isn't exactly for sale...



then it should really be in the Chit chat thread, or in the for sale non herp related


----------



## Samigurl (May 29, 2007)

what size?


----------



## njlocksmith (May 29, 2007)

he will be a medium sized dog


----------



## njlocksmith (Jun 2, 2007)

dog has gone to a nice new home thanks all for showing somw intrest


----------

